# I Make Humidors



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everybody.... My name is Ed Sallee and I live in Flowery Branch, GA

I've been a woodworker for about 20 years and a cigar fan for about 6 months.... I got hooked when I visited just about all of the cigar shoppes in the Atlanta area - doing research on what goes in to a humidor.

I can not post pictures yet inside of my thread because I need 30 posts before it will allow me to post.....

But, if any of ya'all are interested, I was able to post some pictures in my profile's photo album here on this site. 

I do not carry an inventory of humidors, but prefer to do one on one builds....

If anybody is interested in a custom, hand made humidor - feel free to contact me.

Happy Smokin'


----------



## RInewbie (Aug 1, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Hello everybody.... My name is Ed Sallee and I live in Flowery Branch, GA
> 
> I've been a woodworker for about 20 years and a cigar fan for about 6 months.... I got hooked when I visited just about all of the cigar shoppes in the Atlanta area - doing research on what goes in to a humidor.
> 
> ...


could you send some details to sosc123 at hotmail.com, possibly pictures of humidors you have built, and what not. I am interested in gaining alittle info from you. let me know!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

RInewbie said:


> could you send some details to sosc123 at hotmail.com, possibly pictures of humidors you have built, and what not. I am interested in gaining alittle info from you. let me know!


Thanks for the interest.....

Best thing would be to check out my website, I put it in my profile or somewhere. I have most everything that I've done in there - and have been blogging most everything for the last couple of years.....


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh... My... God... First off, welcome to the forums! Second of all... if i could just wipe the drool off my keyboard for a second... 


...Your craftsmanship and attention to detail are godlike. I don't know how else to say it.


----------



## RInewbie (Aug 1, 2009)

very awesome stuff bro, i think its alittle out of my budget right now, but i will def keep your stuff in mind for the future as it would be awesome to own something like this, great quality!!!!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you, very much, Sir!


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I need to make 3 more posts so I can post some pictures....


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks again.... I'll be around.... And, I can only do one at a time anyway...


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

You do really nice work! Every consider making a cabinet?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

ca21455 said:


> You do really nice work! Every consider making a cabinet?


Thank you..... Yes, I have considered making a cabinet.... but, unfortunately, I have nowhere to put it once it's finished, unless I ditch some of the cabinet type stuff I've already made.....

I would love to take on a cabinet project and make it in to a humidor!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

Any pictures now?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

muellator said:


> Any pictures now?


Sure thing!


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Sure thing!


Amazing work


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

WOW the more I see the more impressed I am.


----------



## heywoodinville (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow those are beautiful. I am looking for something that will hold 300-400 cigars. Have you ever made anything that big?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

heywoodinville said:


> Wow those are beautiful. I am looking for something that will hold 300-400 cigars. Have you ever made anything that big?


Thanks.... I've made furniture and stuff.... not a problem. Just need some dims and I'll draft one up and see what ya think......


----------



## birdman (Jun 29, 2009)

Outstanding. It is always a pleasure to see the work of a true craftsman. I'm jealous because I couldn't build a box fit to ship one of those things in!!!


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice work. I think I have seen some of your things on the finewoodworking site. Just curious, are those rare earth magnets on the birdseye maple and walnut humi?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments......

Yes, I have some of my stuff over on the FWW site..... so, you probably have seen it over there if you visit FWW.

No, those are not magnets, they are brass & turquoise inlay. I thought about magnets, but this lid doesn't need 'em - it's a very nice fit.... It is actually Bolivian Rosewood, not walnut and that stuff weighs a ton! This is a heavy box....


----------



## Jumes (Jul 29, 2009)

I am getting ready to build one myself but you set the bar pretty high. I'll be happy if it just does a good job of storing the cigars. I've built furniture and such but never any inlays. Hats off to you again.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Jumes said:


> I am getting ready to build one myself but you set the bar pretty high. I'll be happy if it just does a good job of storing the cigars. I've built furniture and such but never any inlays. Hats off to you again.


Thank you, Sir! Good luck on your build. If there is anything I can help ya with....feel free to drop me a line.

You may want to check out my website..... it's in my profile somewhere..... I've made pretty comprehensive blogs of the things I've built over the last couple of years....


----------



## Czubaka (Jul 25, 2009)

*Any updates?*

How's the progress coming on the chess board humidor? I really like your blog and enjoy seeing the work of a true craftsman!

I may also have to take the "V" off your hands...


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

great work waxingmoon, i'd love one of those..... maybe oneday


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yanno Ed, everytime I look at your boxes I see yet another sneaky little trick, which sets them apart. I just noticed the handles on your tray. Brilliant idea, which Ive seen nowhere else. Youre obviously a cigar guy who's been frustrated with those stupid routings like the rest of us. I also like the extreme height of your seal and the fact that it's up from the bottom as opposed to down from the top. Nicely done.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Any updates?*



Czubaka said:


> How's the progress coming on the chess board humidor? I really like your blog and enjoy seeing the work of a true craftsman!
> 
> I may also have to take the "V" off your hands...


Things have slowed down a little bit in the shop...... I have fallen victim to the economy - just haven't had the motivation to work on the chess board. It'll come back to me, but I didn't want to screw it up when my mind is running elsewhere....

"V" is still around.... it's currently at my B&M sitting on their shelf


----------



## Czubaka (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. :frown:

If I can't convince the wife to allow the "V" in the house, I may see if we can come up a design she will like. Have you worked with Kauri wood before? I'd probably only be able to afford it as a veneer.


----------



## gsmj27 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ed, those are fantastic humidors! I don't have enough posts yet to be able to send PM's, so would you be willing to email me at gsmj27 [at] gmail.com with prices?

Thanks,

Glen

Ps. To the Mods: I understand the 30 post rule is to keep spammers away, but it also inhibits those of us who just don't have much to say!


----------



## zinite (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to make my own.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Ed:

I hope you are doing great.

That one with the brass inlays looks great, two shelves probably 150+ cigars.

I have sent you a PM as I am trying to find a new desktop to replace the CI one I got as a newbie earlier this year.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

WoW nice work.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

my mouth is watering


----------



## fr33z3r.burn (Oct 7, 2009)

someday, when im rich, you will get an order from me for a custom build. till then, i'll just drooooooolllllllll...........


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

fr33z3r.burn said:


> someday, when im rich, you will get an order from me for a custom build. till then, i'll just drooooooolllllllll...........


I am with you on this one


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice work,


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Ed,

Nice work, would you ship to South Africa?:smoke2:


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

GREAT work!! They look awesome.


----------



## JukkaN (Oct 5, 2009)

Too bad shipping of heavy humidors to abroad is damn expensive.


----------

